# Sergio Tiempo, pianist



## Manuel

Have you ever heard of this guy?

He is an amazing pianist from Venezuela. Here you have some youtube extracts to check by yourself

Etude on Chopin etudes
Mephisto Waltz
Chopin`s third sonata, 4th mov
Playing Bach at three
Scarbo


----------



## fredkemp

I'm surprised to see no one responded to the thread. I never heard of him. I think Tori Amos & Rachmaninov they both are good. I love to listen Tori's way of playing


----------

